# 1960's camera help?



## Allay! (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm just an amateur photographer, but lately I've had my heart set on getting some sort of camera that was popular in the mid 60's.

The problem is, I don't know what model or brand to get. I'm not too familiar with older camera types, considering I'm only a teenager. My aunt recommended a Kodak Brownie Starlet, but I'm still not sure. She said she isn't too big with film photography.

So here are a couple of questions to you film photographers out there:
1) What are some good camera models that were frequently used back then? I'm not asking for an SLR, I'll purchase a vintage one when I'm more experienced with film cameras. I'm looking for one that's inexpensive, and has early color.
2) How is film obtained? And would I need a darkroom to develop?

I'm sorry for such newb questions. As I said, I'm not familiar with the world of film photography as I am with digital, but film has always sparked my interest far more.
*
Any help would be great! Thanks! *


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Jun 29, 2008)

First choice, get an older 35mm film SLR. They aren't very expense and you can get different lens in the future if your needs grow. There are so many different makes, but I cut my teeth on Nikon. A full manual camera like the Nikon F2 or Nikkormat FTN, or maybe Nikon FM or FE (auto?).
You can start with a color film and get it processed at many shops. If you are so inclined, read up on darkroom work and develop your own bk & wh film. Don't bounce back and forth trying different films, pick a good one (like Kodak Tri-X) and learn how to expose and develop it well. You can't learn much if you keep changing film types. Take your time and learn from your mistakes.
...Terry


----------



## AndrewG (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, a Nikon F is probably your best and most reliable bet.

_______________-


Film: Nikon F3HP (x2), Nikon FM2N. Nikkors 28 f3.5, 50 f1.8, Micro-Nikkor 55 f2.8, 135 f3.5.
Digital: Fuji S5500 POS.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 1, 2008)

First question I'd ask is what kind of digital do you use? Because you may be able to use your current lenses on an old film SLR.


----------



## deanimator (Jul 1, 2008)

Overkill is quite correct.
Old classic SLR will serve you best...manual settings ( it´s really not that complicated...get basic instructions everywhere). Nikon, Pentax, Canon, Minolta...they were all good. Just a basic 50mm lens...nothing fancy is necessary!
Not expensive now.

Fall in love with it and you will learn a hell of a lot.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jul 4, 2008)

I loved my OM1. It was small n fun to use. It had many advanced features not generally found on SLRs of it's day like mirror up. It was teh first n only to use special shocks to dampen teh mirror shock as well. Nicely balanced n a beautiful line of lenses available. 

Then there is the good old spotmatic. Still around and functioning just fine although the K1000s are more popular. Built like tanks adn very relaiable. 

Nikons are bit harder to find sice many of em are sitting in dedicated Nikon users closets. The very old brass cameras are treasured like gold and the lenses were excelent. If you do find one, have it overhauled and use it to death. You'll love it;s weight and durability but hate to ever let it go, typical of Nikon users.


----------



## Battou (Jul 4, 2008)

DP Please merge

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128852


----------

